# Choosing a bathroom paint color



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

A kind soul suggested I come to this forum because of a challenge I'm facing.

I live in the Greater Boston area. I have a small condo which I'm renovating. I'm presently at the painting stage. I have a nice painter who has so far done a great job.

For the Living Room and Kitchen (which follow each other), I'm using the color in this photo:

https://www.facebook.com/renewremod...0.1413906055./273412642819955/?type=3&theater

My painter knows the paint color above because he has used it in the past and it was he would introduced me to it.

The Bedroom is off the Living Room and in it I'm using a Sherwin Williams color called relaxed khaki. This is how it looks:

http://www.thenester.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/DSC_0205.jpg

Now for the big question. The bathroom is off the kitchen. Below are two photos of my bathroom as it now looks (without any new paint). Given the look of my tiles (if this is indeed important), what color would you recommend? These are the choices I'm considering:

http://st.houzz.com/simgs/65e1f052012d9fa0_4-4483/contemporary-bathroom.jpg 

(I love the blue in the link above. The problem is that the Good Samaritan who suggested it does not know what the color is called. He just has the photo. Trying to match the color from the photo has so far proven very tricky.)

https://www.facebook.com/renewremod...0.1414021502./273412609486625/?type=3&theater

(My painter can get the paint color above. He has the name in his files because he's used it before. In fact, he's the one who introduced me to the color. What do you think of this color? Would it go well with my tiles? Or do you know of yet another color that would be better for me?

Below are two photos of my bathroom as it now looks (without any new paint). I'm including the photos with the hope that they might help you to make a color suggestion for me. 

Yes, some men are really challenged when it comes to choosing paint colors. Any feedback will be highly appreciated! I have to decide by tomorrow at 8:00am for that is when my painter will be arriving, ready to paint the bathroom.


----------



## Ariadne (May 9, 2014)

I think the blue would look better with the tile. The tan color looks a little too dark and monochromatic for my taste, but decorated correctly with good lighting, it could be attractive.


----------



## maw_7787 (Oct 24, 2014)

First, I am a sucker for greens, and that green you have in your other room makes me melt! Second, I just recently painted my living room with a blue similar to that (maybe a little darker, though) called French grey in the BHG paints and it turned out great. However with that tile, I would stray away from a tan color, it makes it look very bland. They seem to have a lot of yellow in the tiles, so I would try another warm color (reds, yellows, and oranges) and be cautious of cooler colors (blues, greens, and purples), they might clash. Good luck


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I ended up using the gold. Below is a photo of how it now looks.


----------



## BestHomeDecor (Oct 25, 2014)

Light Colors are best one for bathrooms. Light color paints will give you a pleasant feel and it will make your thoughts better whenever you use your bathrooms. Dark color will make you feel harder and also make your mindset worse when you are not in a pleasant mood.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey, this gold color is looking perfect on your bathroom, I agreed light color looks great at bathroom because it reflects light and gives you positive feel.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hate color in 1st and 2nd link. Love color in 3rd link. Absolute home run. 4 link i like also.


----------



## Shell99 (Nov 28, 2014)

I think that the gold colour will look perfect for the bathroom. Personally I am of the opinion that light colours should be used in bathrooms. They provide natural lighting and a classy look to the bathrooms. Also when you do the bathroom interior do it in such a way that some dark shades are used for the rugs and towels. It will add to the look.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Thank you for the advice. 



Shell99 said:


> I think that the gold colour will look perfect for the bathroom. Personally I am of the opinion that light colours should be used in bathrooms. They provide natural lighting and a classy look to the bathrooms. Also when you do the bathroom interior do it in such a way that some dark shades are used for the rugs and towels. It will add to the look.


----------



## samsponurlich (Oct 30, 2014)

I like the gold! I would add gold framed pictures or a gold framed mirror to really make it pop. I think contrasting the gold paint with deep blue bathroom rugs would look cool too.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Thanks.



samsponurlich said:


> I like the gold! I would add gold framed pictures or a gold framed mirror to really make it pop. I think contrasting the gold paint with deep blue bathroom rugs would look cool too.


----------

